# I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?



## AndiK87 (10. September 2017)

*I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe einen I7 4790K,
der auf einem MSI Z97-G43 Mainboard montiert ist.
Momentan habe ich den Boxed Kühler drauf.
Ich komme im Idle auf 35-45 Grad.
Nach zb einer Stunde Battlefield 1 auf bis zu 82 Grad.

Nun steht auf der Intel Seite und meinem Model bei TCase,
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
das die maximale Temperatur bei 74,04 Grad ist.
Bei der Auslesung von Coretemp aber das maximal 100 Grad möglich ist.
Vertraue da aber mehr der Intel Seite.

Ich bin ja somit darüber, bzw 82 Grad kommt mir eh sehr viel vor.
Die Wärmeleitpasta und der Kühler sind auf jeden Fall fachgerecht montiert

Bei einem Artikel von Computerbase steht auch das unter Vollast
die Cpu mit dem Boxed Kühler bei über90 Grad ist.

Intel Core i7-4790K im Test: „Devil&apos;s Canyon“ mit funf Kuhlern ubertaktet (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Hier ein Screenshot von CoreTemp
picload.org | 1.jpg

Meine Frage ist,
sollte ich mir einen besseren Kühler kaufen?
(Die Lautstärke stöhrt mich nicht)
Ich spiele regelmäßig und relativ viel.

Welchen der folgenden Kühler (nur Luftkühlung)
würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich werde nicht overclocken.

zB.?
Scythe Mugen 5 SCMG-5000 CPU-Kühler | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer
Noctua NH-U14S | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2017)

Also, die 82 sind nicht gefährlich, aber mit nem Kühler für 20-40€ würdest du halt weniger haben UND einen leiseren PC. Insofern lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall. Aber die drei genannten sind schon was übertrieben, außer du willst auch übertakten. Schau aber so oder so auch mal, was für ein Gehäuse du hast - denn die Kühler sind idr höher als 15cm, was ja nach Gehäuse schon knapp werden kann.


----------



## xCJay (10. September 2017)

Intel gibt da glaube ich eher die Packagetemperatur und nicht die Kerntemperatur an. Das ist ja nochmal was Anderes. 
Also keine Sorge, da gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn es leiser und kühler sein soll, dann würde ich den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco empfehlen.


----------

